# Cloud Flavour Labs



## Michael (12/11/17)

Introducing the *brand new creations* from the flavour masters Orion & Paulies. A collaboration juice which is taking the market by storm. A previous VapeCon award winning juice along side two other summer vapes!​
Introducing *MR O!*​

*




*

An Orange sweety vape that has a delicious citrus tone to it that leaves your taste buds quenching every time you take atoot! Yummy!

But wait there is more...


Introducing *SPARKLE!*







A Blackcurrant sweet for all the fruity vapers that will leave u begging for lots and lots *more*!​
*And now the previous VapeCon Award winning juice:
*
* Grapelicious*
The juice that won best juice at the blind tasting competition at VapeCon 2016. A sweet Grape Candy Taffy!



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael (12/11/17)

Here is a full preview of the new products offered and in all the different variants: Available in *0mg*, *2mg* & *4mg* nicotine strength and also two size variants: *30ml's *and* 100ml*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael (12/11/17)

*New Flavours Announcement!!!*

Coming to you on the 1st December 2017:

*RY4 SURE*




VapeCon 2017 *Award Winner* in the blind tasting shootout. 
*Caramel Vanilla Tobacco* - Your brand new All Day Vape!

*NUT CAKE*




A *Nutty Peanut Butter Cake* Vape that contains a hidden flavour that makes this juice so yummy!

More details will follow soon as to where you can get these two amazing flavours first on launch day!​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael (15/11/17)

A Quick Preview of whats to come! Be sure to stay tuned for shops who will have stock for launch day!​

Reactions: Like 2


----------

